# Shed extractor fan



## sparkus88 (29 Jan 2017)

Hi,

I have had a new shed built and wired and I've turned it into a workshop. Something I've apparently overlooked is the need for an extractor fan. Quite often over the last few months I'll look out see the windows, which don't open BTW, completely fogged up with condensation. Also when using the workshop, even with using my shopvac, when using power tools the air can became filled with fine dust. 

I've decided I need some sort of extractor fan. Some thing like one of these maybe 2 or more if necessary. Or a couple of bathroom extractor fans but that would obviously need wiring.

My shed is 12 x 8 ft. 

What are peoples thoughts? What do others have? If I went for a small fan like the solar one would I need more that one?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## gregmcateer (29 Jan 2017)

Looks an interesting solution for humidty, but you'd want to check filters for dust - could be that it'll clog to b****ry if you're producing lots of dust.

Don't know enough to advise, though brainy types should be along soon.


----------



## sunnybob (29 Jan 2017)

One thing always overlooked when installing extractor fans, is that take air out you have to let air in.
Otherwise the fan just spins and nothing moves.
Best way is to have a low level grill inlet on the opposite side of the high level outlet. This gives maximum air movement.


----------



## MARK.B. (29 Jan 2017)

Hope close are your neighbours ? lots of dust might get you crossed of the next bbq invite #-o


----------



## sparkus88 (31 Jan 2017)

Didn't think about the grill for air flow but makes sense cheers.

Fortunately no neighbours on the side of the house the shed is .


----------

